# Loch Lorna WK156



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi gents ..I have a wee puzzle.. Loch Lorna was 18 tonns LOA 48 feet built Stephens in 1928 ..She was bought to Lybster in 1952 from Ullapool reg as UL81 and was sold to Stromness in 1962 as K504. However she does not appear in the 1950 Olsens in Ullapool so I presume she was not there very long..Can anyone enlighten me on any of her history between being launched and going to Ullapool registration ..Many thanks


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

There's a BRD 159 White Heather 18 tons, built Macduff 1928 showing in 1932 and 1938 Olsens.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Doug thanks for that I pursue this .... I dont think she was long in UL reg at all As an aside do you know where the BRD and UL registers are held???


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

The BRD registers are in Edinburgh. The UL registers up to 1928 are also there. I have been told that the other UL registers were in the UL Fishery Office but I have also seen references to them perhaps being in a private collection which seems strange given that they are public do***ents.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

